# Feral Cat Sanctuary In North Carolina



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Take a look at a feral cat Sanctuary. They even have special needs ferals that are blind, handicaped, FIV, FeLv +. What a special place.

OGAS: A Sanctuary for Ferals, Ex-Ferals, FeLeuks, FIVs, Shy and Blind Kitties


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

What a great place. 
They are having a 'Donate a Dollar' fundraiser right now. 
Imagine if a thousand people sent a dollar..that would really help them out. OK, I'm in.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great place! I want to donate!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im in too!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

The address is: 
Oak Grove Animal Sanctuary
409 Village St. 
Hillsborough, NC 27278

I asked my Mom if she would like to send a dollar and she said,"Can I send five dollars?"
I gave her a stamped and addressed envelope and knowing my Mom, she sent at least that much. 
By the way - the link will lead you to payment by credit card or paypal, but cash or check is OK too, I checked.


----------

